# Cant Install Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable



## louis0902 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was trying to install Need For Speed Hot Pursuit and before i started my installation, it tried to(automatically) install Visual C++ 2008 redistributable first. However, even before the installation for Visual C++ 2008 start, it says 'The installation package or a needed file could not be opened. Verify that the package exist and that you can access it.'

So than i tried to download and install Visual C++ 2008 manualy, and i managed to download 'vcredsit_x64' (which i think is Visual C++ 2008 redistributable) However, when i try to install that file, this message pops up. Extraction Failled, .\install.exe is not a valid Win32 application'

Please help me to solve this problem

P.S - Few days ago, i was dealing with my autorun.inf malware problem that screwed up my computer(which i think is pretty much fixed now). Could this have corrupted some of my files and causing:sigh: problem?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You appear to have the 32 bit version of XP. You were trying to install the 64 bit version. Make sure you have the Windows Installer Windows Installer 4.5 is available.


----------



## louis0902 (Feb 23, 2011)

Corday said:


> You appear to have the 32 bit version of XP. You were trying to install the 64 bit version. Make sure you have the Windows Installer Windows Installer 4.5 is available.


Yes indeed i had windows xp 32 bit version. However, even after i downloaded and installed windows installer 4.5, I still had a same problem. Also, when i checked my installed program. i had windows visual C++ 2008 x86.9.0.21022 already installed


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm listing the requirements for Hot Pursuit for each OS in case you're not putting it on XP. If your system doesn't meet these specs then optimal (or any) performance can't be expected. You also mention a recent malware problem. I would suggest going to our Security Center NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum
and follow the instructions.

FOR WINDOWS XP
* 3.0 GHz P4 or Intel® Core™ 2 Duo 2GHz or equivalent or faster
* 2 GB RAM
* A 256 MB Video Card with support for Shader Model 3.0
* The latest version of DirectX 9.0c
* Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
* Up to 10 GB of hard drive space
* Broadband Internet Connection Required

FOR WINDOWS VISTA
* 3.0 GHz P4 or Intel® Core™ 2 Duo 2GHz or equivalent or faster
* 2 GB RAM
* A 256 MB Video Card with support for Shader Model 3.0
* Microsoft Windows Vista Service Pack 2
* Up to 10 GB of hard drive space
* Broadband Internet Connection Required

FOR WINDOWS 7
* 3.0 GHz P4 or Intel® Core™ 2 Duo 2GHz or equivalent or faster
* 2 GB RAM
* A 256 MB Video Card with support for Shader Model 3.0
* Up to 10 GB of hard drive space
* Broadband Internet Connection Required


----------

